# Spouse Degree Assessment from ACS



## htkhan (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello all.

My husband is the principal applicant for Australian immigration.

I'm a computer engineer but don't have any work experience. Can I still have my degree assessed from ACS to claim 5 partner points. Note that I'm not the Principal candidate,
my husband is. 

And if ACS doesn't access without experience, can I have my assessment from Engineers Australia (Australian immigration website has mentioned ACS for assessment of software engineers though).

Thanks. Waiting for replies.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

htkhan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My husband is the principal applicant for Australian immigration.
> 
> ...


4 things required for partner skills:

1.) Positive assessment from respective assessment like ACS/EA etc..
2.) Age less than 50
3.) Competent english score from PTE i.e above 50 in all modules or equivalent score from other test conductors like IELTS, TOEFL etc..
4.) Both belong to same list of occupations

Its not that ACS does not assess without experience, according to them they deduct minimum 2 years or higher from experience to provide Skill Level Requirement Met Date. i.e positive assessment, in order to do that they expect work experience... So indirectly yes, work experience is required for ACS positive assessment

EA - no idea about it, Senior members will reply to your query

But for sure, if your husband is primary applicant and you meet the above criteria, you can get partner skill qualification points


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

htkhan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My husband is the principal applicant for Australian immigration.
> 
> ...


In order to be assessed as software engineer you need to have minimum of 2 years experience as software engineer in last 10 years. Min 2 years will assess you as software engineer with 0 points. This will enable your partner to claim 5 partner points. But if you do not have min 2 years as software engineer in last 10 years then getting assessed is of no use.


----------



## htkhan (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm thankful for your prompt replies. 
Dear friends, in order to claim 5 points, I do not need work experience. This I've confirmed from DIBP. 
It's just about ACS assessment. Would they demand work experience for even assessing my Engineering degree? 

And does EA assess software engineering degrees too?


----------



## htkhan (Aug 14, 2017)

And which sub-class do I belong to for my assessment? 485 or any else?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

htkhan said:


> I'm thankful for your prompt replies.
> Dear friends, in order to claim 5 points, I do not need work experience. This I've confirmed from DIBP.
> It's just about ACS assessment. Would they demand work experience for even assessing my Engineering degree?
> 
> And does EA assess software engineering degrees too?


Which subclass is your husband applying for?

For 189, there is no way that without 2 years min exp you can be assessed and no points can be claimed

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf


----------



## htkhan (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes 189.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

htkhan said:


> Yes 189.


I do not think without min 2 yrs exp you can contribute 5 points for partner.


----------



## Alexkk (Aug 15, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> htkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 189.
> ...



Hi sharma, i am also applying for 189 or 190. . My question is my wife need to be assessed to get the 5 points? And what do they mean when they it needs to fall in the same category. 

I am an architect and she's a computer science degree holder but never worked for it and been working for almost 18 years as a travel agent. How can we move forward from this.

Thank you


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexkk said:


> Hi sharma, i am also applying for 189 or 190. . My question is my wife need to be assessed to get the 5 points? And what do they mean when they it needs to fall in the same category.
> 
> I am an architect and she's a computer science degree holder but never worked for it and been working for almost 18 years as a travel agent. How can we move forward from this.
> 
> Thank you


She can be assessed if her profession falls in the same list of occupations where your occupation is added as well.
Go through that list once from DIBP website. If her current profession is different from her degree then ACS/EA has their guidelines to assess. Usually they will mention the degree as closely/not closely related and then deduct some years of profession. Is she has minimum years available for deduction then you can claim her points.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

Go thru above link


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Anamica my wife has 2 yr of exp in my field and after that 5 yr exp in another field.

So if ACS deducts 2 yr. Still can I claim 5 pt as those 2 yr will be accessed 0 by ACSp


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

Would you mind if I ask you to share the communication from DIBP on this?

It is interesting to see there is a way we may collect 5points without the experience at all.

Thanks!


----------

